# TOA PA Speakers



## krank98

I need a little help with an issue I'm having with a pair of TOA SL 122 pa speakers.I bought these speakers as part of a package deal with a pair of peavey 15" and an older peavey mixer/amp.when I bought them both tweeters were not working so I opened up the cabs to take a look and found everything wired properly so I used some tweeters I had for awhile that I knew work and hooked them up to the cab still nothing. So there is what seems to look like a small distribution block in the cab with 3 poles on it that run from the hook up jack in on one pole at one end on the pole opposite end to the tweeter.I jumped these 2 poles together and the tweeters work. Now I'm wondering if the thing I jumped was a 2 or 3 way distribution block or a resistor for the tweeter that had burnt out. Any ideas or help would be much appreciated my son has a gig coming up and would like to use pa but I don't want to blow tweeters.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Hello and welcome to HTS! :wave:


----------



## krank98

Hello and thank you.


----------



## Mike P.

Thread moved to the Pro Audio forum. 


> So there is what seems to look like a small distribution block in the cab with 3 poles on it


I assume you mean the crossover?



> that run from the hook up jack in on one pole at one end on the pole opposite end to the tweeter.


You lost me here.

​


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Welcome to HTS.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## krank98

Mike p. The thing that I'm calling a distribution block is plastic about 3 inches, long half inch wide,and a quarter inch tall and has 3 small male blade type connectors. There is a wire from the 1/4" plug in soldered to 1 end and the wire going to the tweeter soldered on the other end. The connector in the center has nothing attached to it. There is no visible circuitry(if there is any). It is attached to the inside of the back of the cab.


----------



## drdoan

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Mike P.

That distribution block must be the crossover since specs state the crossover frequency is 5000 hz. Not sure what the third tab is for since all SL series were 2 way designs. Unless the crossover was a universal type for 2 and 3 way systems.


----------



## krank98

There is no crossover in this cab I downloaded toa's schematic and it shows a passive crossover for this cab but mine is nowhere to be found. The original damper cloth is in the cab and all wiring looks to be original. Does anyone know how to upload images here from a smart phone?


----------



## WooferHound

At the very minimum, there should be a capacitor between the tweeter and the terminals on the back of the speaker. Low frequencies are very powerful and will blow a tweeter. The capacitor will prevent the lows from getting through and allow the less powerful highs to get to the tweeter.

The distribution block you are talking about sounds like a capacitor to me.


----------

